# Backflushing E-61 groupheads



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone got any advice on how often to backflush E-61s with detergent?

When I first got my Rocket, I was advised not to backflush with detergent too frequently as it removes the coffee oils that have built up on the internal parts, and causes premature wear on the cams and pins. This is obvious, because after using detergent the lever is stiffer and squeaks for the first few uses.

At the end of each day's use I backflush with clean water, and it's usually coming out clean after two or three flushes. I drop the showerhead on a weekly basis, and there's never too much gunk behind there.

I limit detergent backflushing to about once a month - but is this sufficient? Any advice, guidance or experience would be appreciated.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It sounds like you have a pretty good cleaning regime! I guess the ideal thing would be to regrease after cleaning with detergent, otherwise you might cause more wear and tear than you're thinking. I'd probably be tempted to clean with detergent less often but always regrease, but then I'm not sure how much hassle that would be.


----------



## ozgreen (Apr 2, 2010)

I only use cleaning agent about once a month, I hot water flush at the end of each day and brush shower screen and seal. I too noticed the grating sound after using the cleaning agent and cut back using it too often!


----------



## Combercoffee (Feb 12, 2011)

Found this on you tube from Chris Coffee about backflushing E61 group head. (hope I've linked it correctly)


----------

